# Rolling Relics Modesto,Ca. ride January 26th



## slick (Jan 8, 2014)

The Rolling Relics and I are kicking off 2014 with a ride around Modesto,Ca. We will meet up at Johansen High School located at 641 Norseman Ave, Modesto. Ca. The ride will LEAVE at 10am SHARP. It will be roughly 15 miles round trip. We will have 3 stops. The first stop at a local bar. The next stop will be lunch, and the third stop at another restaurant/bar. Dust off your bike and join us. Chime in here if you can make it so i can give the restaurant a headcount of how many people we will have. Thanks!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 8, 2014)

*Sunday 26th*

I'm almost positive that I'll be there. 
Don't know for sure but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2014)

only a week away.the weather has been real nice and they expect it to stay for a while.hope to see some vintage iron out here.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be there bring something for me to buy
I will bring something to sell


----------



## slick (Jan 20, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> I will be there bring something for me to buy
> I will bring something to sell




And i will bring some money for my tab that i owe you. LOL! 

Not sure what i will be riding yet....maybe my black and orange Monark Firestone super deluxe or my black and white CWC Roadmaster speedking. Both havn't been out in quite awhile. 

The kruzermob club will be there as well bringing out so kool chopper bikes as well. Coming all the way from Newark/Fremont. A good 1.5 hour drive each way.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 23, 2014)

i'll probably meet up at donobys since it's by my house.don't want to scratch my radiant rust 46 loading it up


----------

